# SATIRE: Once the corona scare is over jobs in China will move to India



## Kamikaze Pilot

Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?

-	PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ColonelSanders

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Congrats I guess?


----------



## Path-Finder

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


are you high on cow product?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RAMPAGE

They are moving to neither India nor Pakistan. There is no replacement for Chinese manufacturing at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JafarQureshi

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Please delete this thread. This is not the time to discuss.


----------



## Glass

Yes, in general to other SEA nations, India, Africa and Turkey in fact thats already happening. I wouldnt be surprised if Nations will start to sue China over the virus in a couple of months.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Well nothing wrong with imagining, its Indian thing.


----------



## litman

WTH is that? brain fart? i think he couldnt get out in the field due to the fear of corona to relieve himself so that gas accumulated in skull.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Bunch of Delusional idiots.


----------



## Khanivore

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Um, are you hungover from too much cow urine partying? 

Manufacturing will stay in China because logistics setup in China is one of the most cost effective in the world. Logistics in India is a nightmare, that's why nobody wants to setup serious manufacturing in India. Wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Exactly, good luck India. Super power for a reason.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD






Of course it will. india has the manufacturing capability of the Chinese superpower. Which is why indians invented cars, trains, aeroplanes, jets, computers, tanks, submarines etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIPRA

This thread appears to be intended for trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Ahem

Sure !


----------



## HttpError

Should move to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

oyee banya dunya mar rahi hai tujhy ab bhi jobs ki ari hai zalim


----------



## Daghalodi

Must be high smelling cow dung


----------



## Cookie Monster

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Is it April 1st already?

@The Eagle @waz @Dubious plz delete this thread...or move it somewhere out of strategic affairs.


----------



## PakGuns

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


so superpower by 2021 this time???


----------



## Baz

Glass said:


> Yes, in general to other SEA nations, India, Africa and Turkey in fact thats already happening. I wouldnt be surprised if Nations will start to sue China over the virus in a couple of months.


sue? lol you must be kidding


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ColonelSanders said:


>





Path-Finder said:


> are you high on cow product?





RAMPAGE said:


> They are moving to neither India nor Pakistan. There is no replacement for Chinese manufacturing at the moment.





Sinnerman108 said:


> Ahem
> 
> Sure !





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Of course it will. india has the manufacturing capability of the Chinese superpower. Which is why indians invented cars, trains, aeroplanes, jets, computers, tanks, submarines etc.





Chakar The Great said:


> Exactly, good luck India. Super power for a reason.





Khanivore said:


> Um, are you hungover from too much cow urine partying?
> 
> Manufacturing will stay in China because logistics setup in China is one of the most cost effective in the world. Logistics in India is a nightmare, that's why nobody wants to setup serious manufacturing in India. Wake up.





SIPRA said:


> This thread appears to be intended for trolling.





ARMalik said:


> Bunch of Delusional idiots.





Myth_buster_1 said:


> Well nothing wrong with imagining, its Indian thing.





litman said:


> WTH is that? brain fart? i think he couldnt get out in the field due to the fear of corona to relieve himself so that gas accumulated in skull.





Daghalodi said:


> Must be high smelling cow dung





Cookie Monster said:


> Is it April 1st already?
> 
> @The Eagle @waz @Dubious plz delete this thread...or move it somewhere out of strategic affairs.





PakGuns said:


> so superpower by 2021 this time???


“First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”

Credit to whoever said that.

-	PRTP GWD



JafarQureshi said:


> Please delete this thread. This is not the time to discuss.





Imran Khan said:


> oyee banya dunya mar rahi hai tujhy ab bhi jobs ki ari hai zalim


Did I tell you? Coronavirus disease is a fake disease. So there is no need to worry. There is no such thing as coronavirus. It’s a worldwide media fabrication. A hoax orchestrated by intelligence agencies. The alleged coronavirus deaths were actually deaths due to other causes.

-	PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Baz said:


> sue? lol you must be kidding



India may sue China in some civil court of Mirzapur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

abcxyz0000 said:


> “First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”
> 
> Credit to whoever said that.
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> Did I tell you? Coronavirus disease is a fake disease. So there is no need to worry. There is no such thing as coronavirus. It’s a worldwide media fabrication. A hoax orchestrated by intelligence agencies. The alleged coronavirus deaths were actually deaths due to other causes.
> 
> - PRTP GWD






You forgot to add, "And they beat China to become the world's leading manufacturer", at the end of your last sentence.


----------



## ColonelSanders

abcxyz0000 said:


> “First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”
> 
> Credit to whoever said that.
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> Did I tell you? Coronavirus disease is a fake disease. So there is no need to worry. There is no such thing as coronavirus. It’s a worldwide media fabrication. A hoax orchestrated by intelligence agencies. The alleged coronavirus deaths were actually deaths due to other causes.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Sir...........

You are dumb.


----------



## Khanivore

abcxyz0000 said:


> “First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”
> 
> Credit to whoever said that.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they try to bomb you, then they utterly fail, then they lose two planes, then they shoot down their own chopper, then they resort to huge lies, then you win.

Credit to whoever witnessed that on 26/27 Feb 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Khanivore said:


> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they try to bomb you, then they utterly fail, then they lose two planes, then they shoot down their own chopper, then they resort to huge lies, then you win.
> 
> Credit to whoever witnessed that on 26/27 Feb 2019.


Then they change the demography of Kashmir.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## SIPRA

ColonelSanders said:


> Sir...........
> 
> You are dumb.



I think, he is merely trolling for fun sake.


----------



## Imran Khan

abcxyz0000 said:


> “First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”
> 
> Credit to whoever said that.
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> Did I tell you? Coronavirus disease is a fake disease. So there is no need to worry. There is no such thing as coronavirus. It’s a worldwide media fabrication. A hoax orchestrated by intelligence agencies. The alleged coronavirus deaths were actually deaths due to other causes.
> 
> - PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

abcxyz0000 said:


> “First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”
> 
> Credit to whoever said that.
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> Did I tell you? Coronavirus disease is a fake disease. So there is no need to worry. There is no such thing as coronavirus. It’s a worldwide media fabrication. A hoax orchestrated by intelligence agencies. The alleged coronavirus deaths were actually deaths due to other causes.
> 
> - PRTP GWD




Overdose of Gomutra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

abcxyz0000 said:


> impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


weed + pishi by patanjali?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

OP is a Pak agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Verve said:


>


Instead of laughing, tell me why many poor patients of Pakistan come to 'enemy country' India for medical treatment? Why they don't go to the 'friendly country' China?

-	PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

This is how OP found this out :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cookie Monster

abcxyz0000 said:


> “First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”
> 
> Credit to whoever said that.
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> Did I tell you? Coronavirus disease is a fake disease. So there is no need to worry. There is no such thing as coronavirus. It’s a worldwide media fabrication. A hoax orchestrated by intelligence agencies. The alleged coronavirus deaths were actually deaths due to other causes.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


U can quote whatever u want it doesn't change reality on the ground...just keep googling these inspiring quotes to feel good. All the while ur leadership keeps ur attention away from domestic issues and pockets money.

Grow up kid...development happens with infrastructure, investments, ease of doing business(less red tape and hoops to jump through), and most importantly way less corruption and kickbacks...
...nothing gets done with these quotes.


----------



## jupiter2007

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



It’s not over and to be honest with you, India will have more fatalities than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Verve said:


>




This is no laughing matter... once the pandemic is over... the *good Indians will colonise the Planet* and *we all shall be Indian slaves...*

Kinda *white servants... and maids... *

A *DarkNewWorld *awaits us...

From *TheGreatParathaEmpire *to now *TheGreatPajeetEmpire *... scary!!!


The Rise of Indianness is unstoppable @SIPRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> This is no laughing matter... once the pandemic is over... the *good Indians will colonise the Planet* and *we all shall be Indian slaves...*
> 
> Kinda *white servants... and maids... *
> 
> A *DarkNewWorld *awaits us...
> 
> From *TheGreatParathaEmpire *to now *TheGreatPajeetEmpire *... scary!!!
> 
> 
> The Rise of Indianness is unstoppable @SIPRA



Sorry, I just couldn't help laughing at our prospective colonialists - didn't realise that the jobs move will lead to them conquering Earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thamizh Puli

realize this thread may be tonguencheek (PRTP?) - but overall Trump has managed to wake certain parts of the world more than anything/body before him to excessive Chinese influence. the Corona thing has starkly lit up the weakness of most economies to Chinese risk and dependency. If there is any sense left, these two should lead to a massive build out of localized and alternate creation of manufacturing capacity in not just South East Asia (as it has already started) but also the west. In the process, as 2nd order change, India's service professionals (technology, research and business process) should see a higher demand as well. But China will have a mitigation factor as well - demand robotic arms will be the highest. If China and Japan play their cards right they could win as well


----------



## xyxmt

one way of the other India will become super power by new deadline of 2030


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

xyxmt said:


> one way of the other India will become super power by new deadline of 2030


Who is talking about superpower? The thread is about eradication of poverty and unemployment due investments by US and other Western countries. This event should open their eyes and make them understand the dangers of putting all the eggs in one or few baskets.

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

The Rise of TheGreatPajeeEmpire at the misery of others is Imminent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Indians are getting desparate!!


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@MastanKhan 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Nilu Pule

abcxyz0000 said:


> @MastanKhan
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Are you serious or trolling?

If you're serious, then I would like to ask how is this even possible?

Does India have the technology, infrastructure and the capital? The answer is no


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> Are you serious or trolling?
> 
> If you're serious, then I would like to ask how is this even possible?
> 
> Does India have the technology, infrastructure and the capital? The answer is no



The title of the thread says it is SATIRE.


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> The title of the thread says it is SATIRE.


The word 'Satire' would have been added by the Moderators. They do that sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nilu Pule said:


> Are you serious or trolling?
> 
> If you're serious, then I would like to ask how is this even possible?
> 
> Does India have the technology, infrastructure and the capital? The answer is no




Old friend,

Why so *Rational*?

Imagine... no Muslims in *MaqboozaHindustan *and all the manufacturing coming to your country... *at least $30Trillion *economy in a decade... you would be hanging out in your Yacht with special friends... sipping cocktails...

Enjoy!

Mangus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

310,000 infected and countless dead... No time for satire, *SHIT THREAD! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

RescueRanger said:


> 310,000 infected and countless dead... No time for satire, *SHIT THREAD! *




*Call to Humanity in the Wilderness of HeartlessDarkness*... I tried and I have failed... my only concern now is Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Old friend,
> 
> Why so *Rational*?
> 
> Imagine... no Muslims in *MaqboozaHindustan *and all the manufacturing coming to your country... *at least $30Trillion *economy in a decade... you would be hanging out in your Yacht with special friends... sipping cocktails...
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Mangus


I want White male servants and white Marilyn Monroe look alike blonde's as masseurs. 

Unfortunately I have stopped drinking.

It can manifest itself.

But again I want our Vedic materialism not white man's materialism. 

Cows were measured as a sign of wealth in Vedic times. 

I hope mighty Purandhara the destroyer of forts aka Indra bless me with 1 million cows. 
@Juggernaut_the_Gangu @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nilu Pule said:


> I want White male servants and white Marilyn Monroe look alike blonde's as masseurs.
> 
> Unfortunately I have stopped drinking.
> 
> It can manifest itself.
> 
> But again I want our Vedic materialism not white man's materialism.
> 
> Cows were measured as a sign of wealth in Vedic times.
> 
> I hope mighty Purandhara the destroyer of forts aka Indra bless me with 1 million cows.
> @Juggernaut_the_Gangu @jamahir




No one can ever accuse of not being Charming!!!

Now you be good...and don't let the isolation...in your flat to trigger even more darker humour...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Imran Khan said:


> oyee banya dunya mar rahi hai tujhy ab bhi jobs ki ari hai zalim



Sunita mar Rahi na saheb, ham those hi mar rahe hai? Is liye to jobs India main jayegi.


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> No one can ever accuse of not being Charming!!!
> 
> Now you be good...and don't let the isolation...in your flat to trigger even more darker humour...


It will get triggered eventually.

Went outside, was stopped by a policeman who told me go back. 

The streets look deserted. Looks like a doomsdays move scene. India no longer looks overcrowded and overpopulated.
Never witnessed like this is in my short life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nilu Pule said:


> It will get triggered eventually.
> 
> Went outside, was stopped by a policeman who told me go back.
> 
> The streets look deserted. Looks like a doomsdays move scene. India no longer looks overcrowded and overpopulated.
> Never witnessed like this is in my short life.




I fear this is once in a 500yrs event... stay safe... and when the time comes...help everyone... even Muslims... you are fit and professional... 

This going to get very nasty in our part of the world... and the KhooniVirus doesn't care whether its Muslim or Hindu...Brahmin or Dalit... it will kill without discrimination....

Do you have enough food at home?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> I fear this is once in a 500yrs event... stay safe... and when the time comes...help everyone... even Muslims... you are fit and professional...
> 
> This going to get very nasty in our part of the world... and the KhooniVirus doesn't care whether its Muslim or Hindu...Brahmin or Dalit... it will kill without discrimination....


I am borderline anti social. I am not the mother terresa type. Just being honest.


Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Do you have enough food at home?


Ordered from Zomato yesterday and the day before.

I will have to make some soyabean pulao today I guess. 

Groceries shops will be open tomorrow onwards.

Indians are a strange bunch. Few things that I have observed need to be shared in my future corona thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Nilu Pule said:


> I want White male servants and white Marilyn Monroe look alike blonde's as masseurs.
> 
> Unfortunately I have stopped drinking.
> 
> It can manifest itself.
> 
> But again I want our Vedic materialism not white man's materialism.
> 
> Cows were measured as a sign of wealth in Vedic times.
> 
> I hope mighty Purandhara the destroyer of forts aka Indra bless me with 1 million cows.
> @Juggernaut_the_Gangu @jamahir




The only non whites who came close to having their way with whites were the Ottomans and the Barbary pirates...Ottomans treated white boys harshly but with utmost honour (Janissaries)...Barbary pirates used to castrate white men and use them as eunuch slaves....Ottoman also treated the white women they used to buy, abduct with a bit more respect..The love between Hürrem Sultana and Suleiman the Magnificent is famous in the annals of history and was the subject of a viral worldwide Television show

But I think Circassian women of the Caucasus were considered the pinnacle of female beauty by them 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circassian_beauties


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nilu Pule said:


> I am borderline anti social. I am not the mother terresa type. Just being honest.
> 
> Ordered from Zomato yesterday and the day before.
> 
> I will have to make some soyabean pulao today I guess.
> 
> Groceries shops will be open tomorrow onwards.
> 
> Indians are a strange bunch. Few things that I have observed need to be shared in my future corona thread.




*Good idea to do a thread from your area*...*will keep you positively occupied as well*...and the rest of us informed...

*I refuse to believe that you are unkind!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

And the only non-whites whose blood admixture whites advertise proudly are the North American Natives..even if they have like 2 percent Admixture from Native Americans, Whites in N.America are rather insistent on making it known...why is it that? Why is the noble savage of the Great Plains extended such an honour?


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> And the only non-whites whose blood admixture whites advertise proudly are the North American Natives..even if they have like 2 percent Admixture from Native Americans, Whites in N.America are rather insistent on making it known...why is it that? Why is the noble savage of the Great Plains extended such an honour?




My friend,

This thread is about the* Imminent Rise of India as Global Manufacturing and Financial Hub*... how *Red Indians *come to *Indian *thread? @SIPRA 

*Are you saying that since the Red Indians came from India like the Nordic Blondes*...*so Americans whites are Indians?*

You need to help us understand better! Otherwise, our old friend @Nilu Pule is always ready with his kitchen knife... he is not even going to spare me...for I am muslim!

Mangus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> I refuse to believe that you are unkind!


I was quite the kind one in my childhood. But like they say shit happens. You need to turn indifferent to survive. What can one do when you witness selfishness and treachery among not only general public but also your friends and family. 


Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> The only non whites who came close to having their way with whites were the Ottomans and the Barbary pirates...Ottomans treated white boys harshly but with utmost honour (Janissaries)...Barbary pirates used to castrate white men and use them as eunuch slaves....Ottoman also treated the white women they used to buy, abduct with a bit more respect..The love between Hürrem Sultana and Suleiman the Magnificent is famous in the annals of history and was the subject of a viral worldwide Television show
> 
> But I think Circassian women of the Caucasus were considered the pinnacle of female beauty by them
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circassian_beauties


Bangali Babu, why are you giving a pravachan on history in satire thread? Just kidding.
Even Arab Bedouins had white female sex slaves during the times of Moors






Don't forget NoFap. You seem like you have weird fetishes



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> My friend,
> 
> This thread is about the* Imminent Rise of India as Global Manufacturing and Financial Hub*... how *Red Indians *come to *Indian *thread? @SIPRA
> 
> *Are you saying that since the Red Indians came from India like the Nordic Blondes*...*so Americans whites are Indians?*
> 
> You need to help us understand better! Otherwise, our old friend @Nilu Pule is always ready with his kitchen knife... he is not even going to spare me...for I am muslim!
> 
> Mangus


He can't help it. He is a Bengali Bhadralok Babu. They like preaching gyan at every opportunity. 

DNA editing is still work in progress.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Nilu Pule said:


> I was quite the kind one in my childhood. But like they say shit happens. You need to turn indifferent to survive. What can one do when you witness selfishness and treachery among not only general public but also your friends and family.
> 
> Bangali Babu, why are you giving a pravachan on history in satire thread? Just kidding.
> Even Arab Bedouins had white female sex slaves during the times of Moors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget NoFap. You seem like you have weird fetishes
















Stop this obscenity in the name of your King,Bobby B 


All fetishes go for a toss with the looming responsibility of family and when you are the only male in your household



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> My friend,
> 
> This thread is about the* Imminent Rise of India as Global Manufacturing and Financial Hub*... how *Red Indians *come to *Indian *thread? @SIPRA
> 
> *Are you saying that since the Red Indians came from India like the Nordic Blondes*...*so Americans whites are Indians?*
> 
> You need to help us understand better! Otherwise, our old friend @Nilu Pule is always ready with his kitchen knife... he is not even going to spare me...for I am muslim!
> 
> Mangus




Red Indians are more connected to Siberian Shamanists than any subject of Gangadesh who has ever existed....Hitler sent expesnive mountain expeditions to India and Tibet to find the origin of mythical Aryan Race----->and they gfigured some valleys in Ladakh and gilgit may truly be the origins ...some 200 german women make the pilgrimage to such valleys every year in order to be impregnated by such men and then carry Aryan babies to full term


----------



## Surya 1

After Corona, people will be scared to travel to China. Forget about the investment by multinational companie, Evenn Chinese would like to work somewhere else rather than in China because of their dictatorial government and deceases like Corona and such other diseases


----------



## Amazon

World and Chinese business is not going to be same for sure after this calamity.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@Nilu Pule @Juggernaut_the_Gangu 

Do you think that *Indian currency is going to be the new global reserve currency* after all the manufacturing comes to India shortly?

Or is it going to be the biggest in *SDR *to give some face saving to others?

Would be nice to know the* transitional plans by the good Indians* @SIPRA @Verve 





@Nilu Pule *smart one you!* *GeneEditing *is going in higher gear...keep an eye on it... Life Extension I would love to see...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Surya 1 said:


> After Corona, people will be scared to travel to China. Forget about the investment by multinational companie, Evenn Chinese would like to work somewhere else rather than in China because of their dictatorial government and deceases like Corona and such other diseases



Without halalification of Chinese culture, China is doomed...This is where Pakistan comes in...2,000 years back coterminous Pakistan civilized China by introducing Buddhism to the Chinese...After the pandemic is over , Pakwatan will introduce clean halal culture to the Chinese so that China may reconcile itself to the world 

I proposed this around six months back and I was accused of trying to stir ChiPak relations 

But I am serious ....Pak is not the friend China deserves, but it is the friend China needs now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> Red Indians are more connected to Siberian Shamanists than any subject of Gangadesh who has ever existed....Hitler sent expesnive mountain expeditions to India and Tibet to find the origin of mythical Aryan Race----->and they gfigured some valleys in Ladakh and gilgit may truly be the origins ...some 200 german women make the pilgrimage to such valleys every year in order to be impregnated by such men and then carry Aryan babies to full term




No, no, no.....

All modern humans came out of India....except for Africans...as it is proven by the good *IndianScholarz *themselves... you are just *Germanophile *....that clouds your judgements...
*
Why didn't the Ancient Indians migrated to Africa *as they were leavings in waves to colonise the planet is a mystery @Verve

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Nilu Pule @Juggernaut_the_Gangu
> 
> Do you think that *Indian currency is going to be the new global reserve currency* after all the manufacturing comes to India shortly?
> 
> Or is it going to be the biggest in *SDR *to give some face saving to others?
> 
> Would be nice to know the* transitional plans by the good Indians* @SIPRA @Verve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilu Pule *smart one you!* *GeneEditing *is going in higher gear...keep an eye on it... Life Extension I would love to see...


India will introduce new currency notes which will be made out of dried cow dung and this new currency will be accepted by the rest of the world as cow dung notes will kill Coronavirus and paper notes are carriers. 

IMF will be shifted to the biggest Gau Shala facility in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nilu Pule said:


> India will introduce new currency notes which will be made out of dried cow dung and this new currency will be accepted by the rest of the world as cow dung notes will kill Coronavirus and paper notes are carriers.
> 
> IMF will be shifted to the biggest Gau Shala facility in New Delhi.




*Do you wish to be lynched?*

Why are you being stubborn and standing in the path of development?

*The Rise of India is Imminent!*

I hope you have some track of land outside Bombay... which will make you billionaire... think about your Yacht!!!


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Nilu Pule said:


> Are you serious or trolling?
> 
> If you're serious, then I would like to ask how is this even possible?
> 
> Does India have the technology, infrastructure and the capital? The answer is no


It will not happen slam-bang. But it will definitely be the beginning. The corona hoax episode would be the tipping point in the history of independent India's economy.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Do you wish to be lynched?*
> 
> Why are you being stubborn and standing in the path of development?
> 
> *The Rise of India is Imminent!*
> 
> I hope you have some track of land outside Bombay... which will make you billionaire... think about your Yacht!!!


Don't you worry, Sir. I have a great idea.

I will start a new cryptocurrency 'GauDhanCoin'. I am thinking trillions not billions.

I will be the new Rothschild

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> ....... think about your Yacht!!!



....... and White female masseurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nilu Pule said:


> Don't you worry, Sir. I have a great idea.
> 
> I will start a new cryptocurrency 'GauDhanCoin'. I am thinking trillions not billions.
> 
> I will be the new Rothschild




*May you succeed in your enterprise!*

Set up a trust as well... for *Rationalism*!


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Bannniya pehle hi apna hisaab lagae baitha hai  
When it spreads in India it will be a blood bath they know it well


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Bannniya pehle hi apna hisaab lagae baitha hai
> When it spreads in India it will be a blood bath they know it well


Hi Handsome!

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeacefulWar

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> Without halalification of Chinese culture, China is doomed...This is where Pakistan comes in...2,000 years back coterminous Pakistan civilized China by introducing Buddhism to the Chinese...After the pandemic is over , Pakwatan will introduce clean halal culture to the Chinese so that China may reconcile itself to the world
> 
> I proposed this around six months back and I was accused of trying to stir ChiPak relations
> 
> But I am serious ....Pak is not the friend China deserves, but it is the friend China needs now


No no, Pakistan don't have the power to civilize China, only supa powa India can 
India will civilized not just China but Pakistan and rest of world for us.
Mark my words, one day the whole world won't drink alcohol anymore, they will drink cow piss, imported from India by the way.
Cheers, my indian friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@fitpOsitive

- PRTP GWD


----------



## fitpOsitive

abcxyz0000 said:


> @fitpOsitive
> 
> - PRTP GWD


I don't think.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Since China had already defeated coronavirus look like all Indian industries will shift to a safe place called China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Has the global manufacturing relocated to India yet?

Why is this taking so long?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Has the global manufacturing relocated to India yet?
> Why is this taking so long?



Was coming and had arrived, but faced lock down, so returned for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> Was coming and had arrived, but faced lock down, so returned for the time being.




O yaar dildar,

Sorry to hear that locked down did that... but *it might be the good Indians scared Industrilisation off*...*while they were trying to scare KhooniVirus...*

_Vel di kameez pat gai ae!_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O yaar dildar,
> 
> Sorry to hear that locked down did that... but *it might be the good Indians scared Industrilisation off*...*while they were trying to scare KhooniVirus...*



Good point, Paa Jee. May be, it got scared from the high decibel sounds of Thaalis and other kitchen utensils.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



@padamchen

- PRTP GWD



abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@halupridol @vishwambhar @Surya 1 @black.cats 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@jbgt90 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## vishwambhar

abcxyz0000 said:


> @padamchen
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> @halupridol @vishwambhar @Surya 1 @black.cats
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Yes certainly all business and jobs are going to come to India.... Do not have any doubt how the world is waiting to punish China once this corona is completely contained.... Read another fact about corona before China deletes it from internet

*Corona unmasked*
https://ufospotlight.wordpress.com/...-true-magnitude-of-chinas-coronavirus-crisis/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Which is why indians invented cars, trains, aeroplanes, jets, computers, tanks, submarines etc.


Indians haven't invented any of these. But neither have Chinese but still they have manufacturing plants of Western companies in their country. Correct me if I am wrong.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Maarkhoor @RealNapster @Asimzranger 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Maarkhoor @RealNapster @Asimzranger
> 
> - PRTP GWD



I agree with you. Chinese reaction to the virus was really bad unlike India who not just contained the virus at its first day but also give the world vaccine to cure corona. Western world have restored faith in India now, they all will shift their plants in 1 year. Even huawei, OPPO will completely shift their manifacturing from China to India.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@JohnWick 

- PRTP GWD



abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@denel @Gibbs

- PRTP GWD



abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Indos @sinait @Nilgiri @atan651 @Menthol @Hamartia Antidote @dbc @beijingwalker @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @graphican @Syed Hammad Ahmed @Taimur Khurram @MastanKhan @Qutb-ud-din Aybak @Pakistan Space Agency @Han Patriot @GHALIB @halupridol @Michael Corleone @Areesh @SrNair @Raduga @LKJ86 @zhxy @f22 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Surya 1

Actually, this had started a long back but now it will become just too fast. Earlier it was an economic decision but now it is a question of life. Nobody would risk their life for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

abcxyz0000 said:


> @JohnWick
> 
> - PRTP GWD


With Indian wages SO LOW and so much hype over Make In India, 
I remember many were predicting that would be the case.

I too am very surprised why NOBODY interested in going to India.
Or rather not much are.
Investors have shown preference for East Asians(Vietnam) and South East Asia(Indonesia).

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ng-to-india/articleshow/71462428.cms?from=mdr
Oct 06, 2019
*Why factories leaving China aren't going to India*
Vietnam seems to be the consensus pick for winner of the U.S.-China trade war, as Chinese and other manufacturers shift production to the cheaper Southeast Asian nation. If there’s a loser, at least in terms of missed opportunities, it may be the countries of South Asia.

*Work harder for it, 
don't just wait for the misfortune of others and luck from cow dung*.
.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

i have nothing to say but this


----------



## Han Patriot

I am speechless.


----------



## Michael Corleone

abcxyz0000 said:


> @JohnWick
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> @denel @Gibbs
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> @Indos @sinait @Nilgiri @atan651 @Menthol @Hamartia Antidote @dbc @beijingwalker @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @graphican @Syed Hammad Ahmed @Taimur Khurram @MastanKhan @Qutb-ud-din Aybak @Pakistan Space Agency @Han Patriot @GHALIB @halupridol @Michael Corleone @Areesh @SrNair @Raduga @LKJ86 @zhxy @f22
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Lmao, that gau mutra is seriously impending your thoughts


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

sinait said:


> With Indian wages SO LOW and so much hype over Make In India,
> I remember many were predicting that would be the case.
> 
> I too am very surprised why NOBODY interested in going to India.
> Or rather not much are.
> Investors have shown preference for East Asians(Vietnam) and South East Asia(Indonesia).
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ng-to-india/articleshow/71462428.cms?from=mdr
> Oct 06, 2019
> *Why factories leaving China aren't going to India*
> Vietnam seems to be the consensus pick for winner of the U.S.-China trade war, as Chinese and other manufacturers shift production to the cheaper Southeast Asian nation. If there’s a loser, at least in terms of missed opportunities, it may be the countries of South Asia.
> 
> *Work harder for it,
> don't just wait for the misfortune of others and luck from cow dung*.
> .


Hey old frustrated man,

If you live a decade more and don't turn senile India would give you more reasons to be jealous and make you search joy in deceptive news.

@Juggernaut_the_Gangu, @Surya 1, @padamchen,

It is observed that it is not Pakistanis who hate us Indians but many other countries. Perhaps the only countries that don't hate Indians are the USSR states, Afghanistan and Pakistan. It is the propaganda blizzard of our own Indian media that has misled the public about foreigner's perception of India.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

abcxyz0000 said:


> Hey old frustrated man,
> 
> If you live a decade more and don't turn senile India would give you more reasons to be jealous and make you search joy in deceptive news.
> 
> @Juggernaut_the_Gangu, @Surya 1,
> 
> It is observed that it is not Pakistanis who hate us but many other countries. Perhaps the only countries that don't hate Indians are the USSR states, Afghanistan and Pakistan. It is the propaganda blizzard of our own Indian media that has misled the public about foreigner's perception of India.
> 
> - PRTP GWD




It's lack of personal achievement that leads many men into racism...Never ever forget that...I have seen men of a particular race spew casual racism against other races, but going weak at their knees when encountering women from those said "disagreeable" races...Most people of any race are not racist per se and just want to go about their lives...It's only men who had big hopes and dreams when young and could not realize it, or men who have delusions of grandeur who take to racism...I have seen men spewing unthinkable racist opinions on SE Asians and still lusting after SE Asian women...there are men who are white racists who would still give up their left ball to be with a pretty black woman ....Now equation between Indians and Pakistanis or between Zoroastrians and Muslims/Arabs is different as its more of a internecine war between cousins or brothers..but even after all these years I donot feel any animosity or resentment towards white people...I do have the highest of admiration for the achievements of the white race over the last 350 years but also bitterness specifically towards the British for the depredations that they brought upon the subcontinent..Be like the Jews, no matter if the whole world hates you, stay the phacck on course

@padamchen


----------



## sinait

abcxyz0000 said:


> Hey old frustrated man,
> 
> If you live a decade more and don't turn senile India would give you more reasons to be jealous and make you search joy in deceptive news.
> 
> @Juggernaut_the_Gangu, @Surya 1, @padamchen,
> 
> It is observed that it is not Pakistanis who hate us Indians but many other countries. Perhaps the only countries that don't hate Indians are the USSR states, Afghanistan and Pakistan. It is the propaganda blizzard of our own Indian media that has misled the public about foreigner's perception of India.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Wow!! So Triggered.
Afraid I may not be around a decade from now.

Yeah I am jealous of Indians.
They had it so good, you know, during my army days I am so jealous that Indians don't have to put KIWI on their faces to camouflage, simply natural ability.

I admire how tough the Indians digging our roads under the hot sun and Indian ability to tolerate STENCH clearing our rubbish and sewage, RESPECT.

https://www.rt.com/news/397724-israeli-stink-bombs-india/
*Indians have high threshold for tolerating stench*

I am so jealous, AH!
.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

How many industries have shifted to India?

*It is taking too long...come on good Indians don't be shy ...share the data!*

Also, please, start exporting protective gears and masks... _*saving the world times these...*_

Or you can just stop this _*Schandenfreude *_and come back to the Earth...


----------



## sinait

abcxyz0000 said:


> Dumbo,
> 
> It is you who make obsessive anti-India posts day in and day out while Indians rarely make any mention of your insignificant country. India is a diverse country. It constitutes dark skinned as well as fair skinned, the road digging laborers as well as doctors and engineers. You know all this. That’s why your obsession. Nobody kicks a dead dog.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Enough of your BULL SHIT or is it COW SHIT.

I had refrained from posting here for 9 mths already.
I was anti-India mainly because of Kashmir issue.
But I am more or less neutral now.

I cannot help but to join in the fray after seeing all INDIAN TROLLS denigrating and smearing China for their White Colonizers instead of doing something worthwhile fighting this global pandemic.
It benefits nobody to be manipulated by the world's hegemon.

No worry, I am here for easy access to information due to the intense interest with the current dire global situation.
Not going to waste too much time here with your worthless fights and trolling.
.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> How many industries have shifted to India?
> 
> *It is taking too long...come on good Indians don't be shy ...share the data!*
> 
> Also, please, start exporting protective gears and masks... _*saving the world times these...*_
> 
> Or you can just stop this _*Schandenfreude *_and come back to the Earth...


Like they say, "Common sense is a quality so uncommon." Not even corona brouhaha has ended and you are asking how many industries have shifted to India. It's not instant coffee.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Srinivas 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Nilgiri

abcxyz0000 said:


> @JohnWick
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> @denel @Gibbs
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> @Indos @sinait @Nilgiri @atan651 @Menthol @Hamartia Antidote @dbc @beijingwalker @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @graphican @Syed Hammad Ahmed @Taimur Khurram @MastanKhan @Qutb-ud-din Aybak @Pakistan Space Agency @Han Patriot @GHALIB @halupridol @Michael Corleone @Areesh @SrNair @Raduga @LKJ86 @zhxy @f22
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Enjoying your free time indoors bhai? Doing lot of trolling and tagging haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Bhoot Pishach 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Srinivas

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Srinivas
> 
> - PRTP GWD


India will rise steady and at our own pace. Regarding the corona I am not sure. India has its own manufacturing set up to cater for its own people, India exports mostly agri products and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Bhoot Pishach
> 
> - PRTP GWD




One thing I am sure is that World will not be the same as before.

Lots of Deep changes are going to happen.

One thing is sure - NO MORE "GLOBLISATION".

The trust has been tossed in the Dust Bin.

localisation by USA - no more outsourcing.

EU - defragmentation, more individual national interest prevailing.

India - More localisation - indigenisation particularly - No China.

China - no more first world Markets, only 3 world markets available.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Bhoot Pishach said:


> China - no more first world Markets, only 3 world markets available.


Which are those 3 world markets?

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

abcxyz0000 said:


> Which are those 3 world markets?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



africa, latin amrica, some asian countries Pakistan Bangladesh Iran Burma.

Kindly note SE Nations are already intrinsically intertwined with China they are inseparable now.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Bhoot Pishach said:


> africa, latin amrica, some asian countries Pakistan Bangladesh Iran Burma.
> 
> Kindly note SE Nations are already intrinsically intertwined with China they are inseparable now.


I think entire South Asia because India also imports a lot of electronic items from China, right?

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

abcxyz0000 said:


> I think entire South Asia because India also imports a lot of electronic items from China, right?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Go Read This slowly and comprehend.

https://thefederalist.com/2020/03/2...cause-wuhan-flu-has-unmasked-it-to-the-world/



Bhoot Pishach said:


> Go Read This slowly and comprehend.
> 
> https://thefederalist.com/2020/03/2...cause-wuhan-flu-has-unmasked-it-to-the-world/




@abcxyz0000

Now read the above article with - my prediction about what is going to happen.

China's reputation would have taken a beating after this. Its days of being a factory to the world are over. OBOR is either dead, or will be increasingly risky. China's economy will be hit by the double whammy of the virus and falling (and irrecoverable) exports. I see bipartisan consensus in the US on the long term threat posed by China.
Europe and the US will take a long time to recover.
I don't see the Trump presidency surviving his handling of the virus. With a democrat in the white house, the biggest impact I see is a thaw in relations with Iran and Venezuela. It will bring even more oil into the market, in a scenario of depressed demand from the West and China. The US won't mind the fall in prices because the Dems are against fracking for Shale oil and would be happy to live with cheap imported gas. That will positively impact India's foreign exchange reserves and the Rupee. Both Saudi and Iran would be too concerned with surviving in an era of low oil prices, than trying to either export Jihad, or destabilise the Middle East.
Erdogan would be in the same situation (politically and economically weaker) - assuming he is still in power agfter 2022.

The EU experiment would be almost over. I see them struggling to survive another recession rather than ganging up against Russia (the other winner in the virus war). With no becoming less relevant in Europe, the Syrian war almost over and no inclination of NATO to be involved in Afghanistan and the Middle East, there might be a recognition on the part of the US, that China is the principal adversary and I see a new grouping of US+Japan+Taiwan+SoKo+Vietnam+India emerge to take on China. This would be far too powerful for China to take on, so I see China trying to reset its relationship with India, possibly by being less visibly supportive of Pak (which becomes more of a basket case than it currently is).

Politically a lot of pluses for India, Economically, India would strengthen domestic manufacturing (reducing Chinese imports) in areas like drug APIs and electronics. A consequence would be emerging as an alternative to China for low cost manufacturing, which is where the low tax regime for new manufacturing companies will, IMO, have a big impact.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD









* - PRTP GWD*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Amazon

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Raj-Hindustani @srshkmr @Kaniska @JafarQureshi @aryadravida @GumNaam @F-22Raptor @Beast @Turan09 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## GumNaam

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


and then, just when @abcdxyz0000 is about purchase outright for hard cash all corporations like amazon, oracle, boeing, microsoft, he will be woken up by a hard slap on his left buttcheek and will find himself in the same bhukka nanga indian where there will be a fat, smelly hairy woman telling him to get back to filling that gow muttar cuz kids gotta eat!


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@lastofthepatriots 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@cloud4000 

- PRTP GWD



abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Crixus 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Axomiya_lora @Big Tank @American Pakistani

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

abcxyz0000 said:


> PRTP GWD


Got to give credit to your imagination!! Your threads are a class apart..


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@CriticalThought @PakSword

- PRTP GWD

@jamahir @Pandora @bluesky @UKBengali @black.cats @Riyad @I S I 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## jamahir

abcxyz0000 said:


> @jamahir @Pandora @bluesky @UKBengali @black.cats @Riyad @I S I



I don't think there will be any shifting of manufacturing, especially in the electronics industry. What I know about this is that there was a group called HSMC ( Hindustan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corporation ) which was led by an NRI and had a some agreements signed with foreign companies and had ground broken at a location in Gujarat. But no progress since :


> Both the plants were to be set up with an i ..
> 
> Read more at:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## Pandora

abcxyz0000 said:


> @CriticalThought @PakSword
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> @jamahir @Pandora @bluesky @UKBengali @black.cats @Riyad @I S I
> 
> - PRTP GWD



China has established a system of supply chain and logistics which no one can match. There is a lot more to moving than just shifting manufacturing setup.


----------



## SIPRA

These Indians are like that proverbial fox, which was following a camel, in the hope, that its lower jaw would fall and she will devour it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> These Indians are like that proverbial fox, which was following a camel, in the hope, that its lower jaw would fall and she will devour it.




O PaaJee,

Any news... have all the manufacturing jobs/industries shited to the good Indians?

*CheeWala *might announce it anyday now... *ShooperPauer *afterall!

Nobody can stop the *Rise of TheGreatPajeetEmpire!*

Mangus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O PaaJee,
> 
> Any news... have all the manufacturing jobs/industries shited to the good Indians?
> 
> *CheeWala *might announce it anyday now... *ShooperPauer *afterall!
> 
> Nobody can stop the *Rise of TheGreatPajeetEmpire!*
> 
> Mangus



Yes. Very soon, the lower jaw of the Chinese camel will fall and *Cheewala* (The Arch *Loomarh*) would devour it, with Chatni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> Yes. Very soon, the lower jaw of the Chinese camel will fall and *Cheewala* (The Arch *Loomarh*) would devour it, with Chatni.




O PaaJee,

*I fear you are right yet again*.... indeed, *CheeWala *see hiimself as *Avatar *as @N.Siddiqui educated yours truly today... and the good Indians believe that the* CheeWala is TheSowrd of Doom!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O PaaJee,
> 
> *I fear you are right yet again*.... indeed, *CheeWala *see hiimself as *Avatar *as @N.Siddiqui educated yours truly today... and the good Indians believe that the* CheeWala is TheSowrd of Doom!*



Yeh tau koyi Japani Maula Jutt hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> Yeh tau koyi Japani Maula Jutt hae.




O PaaJee,

Since, the Japanese are an extension of the Ancient Indian Civilisation... hence, I posted an examplifying piece of this Connection... afterall, the IndianSpiritualScientists and IndianScholarz have proven so much about Shintoism being Indian and then there is Zen!!!

Mangus

P.S. The is only One MaulaJatt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

SIPRA said:


> These Indians are like that proverbial fox, which was following a camel, in the hope, that its lower jaw would fall and she will devour it.


Never heard of this story. Is it Aesop's fable? Please do acquaint me with it. Pray, narrate the story. 

- PRTP GWD



SIPRA said:


> These Indians are like that proverbial fox, which was following a camel, in the hope, that its lower jaw would fall and she will devour it.


Never heard of this story. Is it Aesop's fable? Please do acquaint me with it. Pray, narrate the story. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## SIPRA

abcxyz0000 said:


> Never heard of this story. Is it Aesop's fable? Please do acquaint me with it. Pray, narrate the story.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



I am not sure of the origin of this fable. I heard it in Punjabi and the fable is as much, as I have expressed, already. If you see the lower jaw of a camel; it appears, as if it is going to fall anytime.


----------



## newb3e

offcourse every job every industry every service will kove to india as india is spray the most powerful disinfectant Desi gau Mutar and india will not only beat covid 19 but also cancer with gau mutar!!

jai siri paye!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

abcxyz0000 said:


> - PRTP GWD



Have you explained what this stands for?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@kris @SirHatesALot @Maitham @niao78 @SrNair @Chhatrapati 

- PRTP GWD

@IndoCarib 

- PRTP GWD

@Thamizh Puli 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## niao78

abcxyz0000 said:


> @kris @SirHatesALot @Maitham @niao78 @SrNair @Chhatrapati
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> @IndoCarib
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> @Thamizh Puli
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Nope chine will most likely thrive even more but eventually they will contradict too


----------



## IndoCarib

*China and the WHO's chief: Hold them both accountable for pandemic*

*https://thehill.com/opinion/interna...chief-hold-them-both-accountable-for-pandemic*


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

How many industries moved to India so far? n MillionJobs?

Why isn't India cornering the global PPE/Mask/Ventilator market yet? 

Maybe tomorrow then....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> How many industries moved to India so far? n MillionJobs?
> 
> Why isn't India cornering the global PPE/Mask/Ventilator market yet?
> 
> Maybe tomorrow then....



......or a day after tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> ......or a day after tomorrow.




O PaaJee,

*Let us give the good Indians till next Sunday*...so that all the necessary infrastructure is ready to absorb the global manufacturing and related supply chains...

All the bes to good Indians... 

Mangus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O PaaJee,
> 
> *Let us give the good Indians till next Sunday*...so that all the necessary infrastructure is ready to absorb the global manufacturing and related supply chains...
> 
> All the bes to good Indians...
> 
> Mangus



No doubt, Paa Jee. Khatra bus yeh hae, kay kaheen Lingam per he na charh jayain.

Take care and stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You forgot to add, "And they beat China to become the world's leading manufacturer", at the end of your last sentence.


The evidence of India's skill is international chess. In chess, the player is on his own. So you cannot speculate about help from Whites or collaboration with Whites. If you still accuse Indians of taking other's help in preparation, then it is not valid because during chess preparations ALL players work with coaches and use computers. Once the chess game starts, it is player's talent that matters. Link for you:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viswanathan_Anand

- PRTP GWD



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Of course it will. india has the manufacturing capability of the Chinese superpower. Which is why indians invented cars, trains, aeroplanes, jets, computers, tanks, submarines etc.


The evidence of India's skill is international chess. In chess, the player is on his own. So you cannot speculate about help from Whites or collaboration with Whites. If you still accuse Indians of taking other's help in preparation, then it is not valid because during chess preparations ALL players work with coaches and use computers. Once the chess game starts, it is player's talent that matters. Link for you:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viswanathan_Anand

- PRTP GWD


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Areesh @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @beijingwalker @Mentee @StormBreaker @Beast @LKJ86
> 
> I read here on PDF that the good Indians are asking *WB/ADB/AIIB* for a few billions in emergency loans/aids ... how is this possible when we have *the good Indian posters reminding us* *$500Bln in FOREX* ..*.so why borrow or ask for aid?*
> 
> And how many things Indians have exported so far to help the globe with this pandemic?
> 
> Any news on factories shifting to India already?


VedicIndustries have bought 80% shares in Apple, This is insider news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Areesh @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @beijingwalker @Mentee @StormBreaker @Beast @LKJ86
> 
> I read here on PDF that the good Indians are asking *WB/ADB/AIIB* for a few billions in emergency loans/aids ... how is this possible when we have *the good Indian posters reminding us* *$500Bln in FOREX* ..*.so why borrow or ask for aid?*
> 
> And how many things Indians have exported so far to help the globe with this pandemic?
> 
> Any news on factories shifting to India already?


Thanks for bumping the thread and tagging a few members. Tag more. So that in future I can say, "I had told you."

- PRTP GWD


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Areesh @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @beijingwalker @Mentee @StormBreaker @Beast @LKJ86
> 
> I read here on PDF that the good Indians are asking *WB/ADB/AIIB* for a few billions in emergency loans/aids ... how is this possible when we have *the good Indian posters reminding us* *$500Bln in FOREX* ..*.so why borrow or ask for aid?*
> 
> And how many things Indians have exported so far to help the globe with this pandemic?
> 
> Any news on factories shifting to India already?



Not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Areesh @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @beijingwalker @Mentee @StormBreaker @Beast @LKJ86
> 
> I read here on PDF that the good Indians are asking *WB/ADB/AIIB* for a few billions in emergency loans/aids ... how is this possible when we have *the good Indian posters reminding us* *$500Bln in FOREX* ..*.so why borrow or ask for aid?*
> 
> And how many things Indians have exported so far to help the globe with this pandemic?
> 
> Any news on factories shifting to India already?



Seems like the high caste brahmans are not willing to open their coffers and would rather ask for wb or IMF so the same aid money could later be extracted from the low caste. This way the principle amount stays where it is and more money comes into market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Gandhi G in da house 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Gandhi G in da house
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Tere munh mein ghee shakkar.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Soumitra @jamahir 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## jamahir

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Soumitra @jamahir
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Good satire though I must admit that I cannot predict if manufacturing will fly out of China.


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> Good satire though I must admit that I cannot predict if manufacturing will fly out of China.


Well anyone could theoretically overtake China but first India has to feed her ppl. You those walking dead currently trying to flee the cities? I reckon the death toll is higher.


----------



## Menthol

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



If India really did well...

It might be.


It will depend on how serious India to fight coronavirus that started to spread.

What is left for India is a hardworking, disciplined and organized culture.

The foundation of a bright future.


----------



## Nan Yang

abcxyz0000 said:


> The evidence of India's skill is international chess. In chess, the player is on his own. So you cannot speculate about help from Whites or collaboration with Whites. If you still accuse Indians of taking other's help in preparation, then it is not valid because during chess preparations ALL players work with coaches and use computers. Once the chess game starts, it is player's talent that matters. Link for you:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viswanathan_Anand
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> The evidence of India's skill is international chess. In chess, the player is on his own. So you cannot speculate about help from Whites or collaboration with Whites. If you still accuse Indians of taking other's help in preparation, then it is not valid because during chess preparations ALL players work with coaches and use computers. Once the chess game starts, it is player's talent that matters. Link for you:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viswanathan_Anand
> 
> - PRTP GWD


English Chess does not make sense. Castle can move. The Queen is way more powerful then the King which is like a lame duck. A prawn can become a Queen ? Really ?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

jamahir said:


> Good satire though I must admit that I cannot predict if manufacturing will fly out of China.


It's not a satire. I am serious. Moderator edited the title without my consent. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## jamahir

Han Patriot said:


> Well anyone could theoretically overtake China but first India has to feed her ppl. You those walking dead currently trying to flee the cities? I reckon the death toll is higher.



Those "walking dead" were the result of typical South Asian mis-ability to create crowds and also government mismanagement. Many times in my neighborhood I see young males gathering on road corners, smoking and chatting away. India has not had the benefit of disciplining of people that CCP brought to China.

As for the thread topic, you are right, anyone can overtake China, but abcxyz0000 wants to discuss if it can be done as soon as this crisis is over so I told him I don't know.



abcxyz0000 said:


> It's not a satire. I am serious. Moderator edited the title without my consent.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



I think RAW knows that bio-warfare can affect India too. I think bio-warfare is uncontrollable. So RAW wasn't involved in this.


----------



## Han Patriot

Menthol said:


> If India really did well...
> 
> It might be.
> 
> 
> It will depend on how serious India to fight coronavirus that started to spread.
> 
> What is left for India is a hardworking, disciplined and organized culture.
> 
> The foundation of a bright future.


Basically the 80-90% unorganized sector was screwed twice. I foresee mass unemployment in India and social unrest. Remember Delhi just had a riot before COVID, now Muslims are scapegoats again, it will be lucky if India can get out of this.



jamahir said:


> Those "walking dead" were the result of typical South Asian mis-ability to create crowds and also government mismanagement. Many times in my neighborhood I see young males gathering on road corners, smoking and chatting away. India has not had the benefit of disciplining of people that CCP brought to China.
> 
> As for the thread topic, you are right, anyone can overtake China, but abcxyz0000 wants to discuss if it can be done as soon as this crisis is over so I told him I don't know.


Well its a confucian culture, nothing to do with CCP.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Aspen @Muhammad Omar 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Philip the Arab 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Big Tank @LeGenD @Sal12 @Jaanbaz 

- PRTP GWD



abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Gibbs @denel @The_Showstopper @Vergennes 

- PRTP GWD



HttpError said:


> Should move to Pakistan.


How can it happen? Pakistan is a small country. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Suriya 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*MY PROPHECY CAME TRUE!!!*

*1,000 foreign firms mull production in India, 300 actively pursue plan as 'Exit China' mantra grows*

Nirbhay Kumar | New Delhi, Wednesday, April 22, 2020 | 10:08 IST

These companies see India as an alternate manufacturing hub and have taken up their proposals across various levels of the government, including central government departments, Indian missions abroad and state industry departments






India is making all-out attempt to hard-sell India as a manufacturing hub

KEY HIGHLIGHTS

* 1,000 foreign firms are planning to shift manufacturing to India; in talks with authorities

* 300 actively pursuing production plans in mobiles, electronics, medical devices, textiles

* Proposals are at various levels -- central government departments, Indian missions abroad, state industry departments

* Government is making all-out attempt to hard-sell India as a manufacturing hub

* Cost difference between India and South East Asia is 10-12 per cent

Amid chances of China possibly losing its tag of preferred manufacturing hub following coronavirus, around 1,000 foreign companies are engaged in discussions at various levels with the Indian authorities. At least 300 of these companies are actively pursuing production plans in sectors such as mobiles, electronics, medical devices, textiles and synthetic fabric, according to top government sources.

These companies see India as an alternate manufacturing hub and have taken up their proposals across various levels of the government, including central government departments, Indian missions abroad and state industry departments. "About 1,000-odd companies are currently engaged in discussion at various levels such as investment promotion cell, central government departments and state governments. Out of these companies, we are targeting 300-odd companies," the official said.

"We are hopeful that once coronavirus is in control, a lot of things will fructify into actual relocation. And India will emerge as an alternate manufacturing destination. Many countries like Japan, US and South Korea are over-dependent on China and that is now very apparent," he added.

In a major push to domestic manufacturing, the Centre had in September last year slashed corporate tax to 25.17 per cent. For new manufacturers, the applicable tax was brought down to 17 per cent making it the lowest in South East Asia. Together with reduced tax rate and the roll-out of goods and services tax (GST), India hopes to attract sizeable foreign investment in the manufacturing sector.

It has now directed its focus on reducing the cost of production. With China in the firing line over its way of handling the deadly virus outbreak, major countries are expected to nudge their corporations to relocate production units out of China or set up new units at alternative locations.

In what appears to be early signs of possible changes in geopolitics, US President Donald Trump has questioned China over its response to the outbreak of the deadly virus. China had strongly protested Trump's "China virus" remark but the American President has been lashing out at the country unabated.

On Saturday, the US President said during a White House briefing that the virus "could have been stopped in China before it started and it wasn't, and the whole world is suffering because of it."

Meanwhile, Japan has announced $2 billion financial aid for its companies to shift production out of China. Many more countries could follow Japan, which is expected to benefit India. "Now the world is rethinking its strategy of putting all eggs in one basket. A lot of interest is being shown by companies towards India," says Guruprasad Mohapatra, Secretary in the Department for Promotion of Industry and Internal Trade (DPIIT).

"India is generally considered an attractive destination because of its market size and also India being a possible hub for exports in the region. That's the reason FDI has been recording very impressive growth in the last 5-6 years," he added.

While government is making all-out attempt to hard-sell India as a manufacturing hub it may find it an uphill task given that the production cost difference between India and South East Asian countries is about 10-12 per cent.

The government, however, sees large market size of India as a big plus for manufacturers. "If you manufacture mobiles in Vietnam, what do you do with them? You have to essentially export. You can't sell there as there is no local market," an official involved with the government's Make-in-India initiative said.

He explained giving an example of mobile phones. "There is a huge market in India for mobile phones that cost less than $100. For mobiles costing $200 or more there is huge potential of export. So, from the 10-12 per cent (percentage cost difference between India and South East Asia), almost 6-7 per cent is negated or adjusted by India's market itself. For the remaining 5-6%, a combination of state incentives and central incentives are there," he added.

https://m.businesstoday.in/story/10...plan-as-exit-china-mantra-grows/1/401462.html

* - PRTP GWD*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*MY PROPHECY CAME TRUE!!!*

*Facebook Buys 9.99 Per Cent Stake In Reliance Jio For $5.7 Billion*

Facebook's investment will translate to a 9.99% equity stake in Jio Platforms on a fully diluted basis, Jio said in a statement.

All India Reuters
Updated: April 22, 2020 09:23 am IST

*New Delhi:* Facebook will buy a 10% stake in the digital business of Reliance Industries for $5.7 billion, as the social media firm looks to leverage its highly popular WhatsApp chat service to offer digital payment services.

The deal will help the Indian conglomerate cut debt that has piled up in its expensive push to secure top spot for its Jio Infocomm telecom business.

Facebook's investment will make it the largest minority shareholder in Jio Platforms Ltd, Jio said in a statement on Wednesday, putting the enterprise value of the business at around $66 billion. Jio Platforms holds a host of Reliance's digital assets including Jio Infocomm.

WhatsApp is trying to secure approval to roll out its digital payment service in India, which will see it compete in a crowded market with the likes of Google Pay and Paytm. The approval to expand beyond the beta launch hasn't come through yet, a Facebook spokesman said.

The messaging service has 400 million users in India, its biggest market, reaching nearly 80% of smartphone users in the country. The deal will also help the social media giant leverage WhatsApp to partner with Reliance's e-commerce marketplace JioMart, that connects small businesses to customers.

"(India) is in the middle of a major digital transformation and organizations like Jio have played a big part in getting hundreds of millions of Indian people and small businesses online," Facebook founder CEO Mark Zuckerberg said in a post.

For Reliance, whose debt pile swelled to more than $40 billion as of September, the partnership will bring in much needed funds to make good on its promise to cut net debt to zero by March 2021.

Reliance Industries, controlled by billionaire Mukesh Ambani, is also set to sell a fifth of its oil and chemical refining business to Saudi Aramco for roughly $15 billion, and a stake in its telecom tower assets to Canadian private equity firm Brookfield Asset Management for over $3 billon.

While Jio has become the country's largest wireless operator within about three years of its launch, Mumbai-headquartered Reliance has also rapidly expanded its retail business, which now has over 10,000 stores selling groceries, consumer electronics and apparel.

Revenue at these two businesses together jumped more than 25% in the December quarter.

Last month, Financial Times reported that Facebook was in talks for a 10% stake in Jio but the talks were halted due to global travel bans amid the coronavirus outbreak.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/fac...-for-5-7-billion-2215928?pfrom=home-topscroll

* - PRTP GWD *


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

@SIPRA Kyon??!!! Prediction accurate hone ke baad bolti band ho gayi? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


@Kaniska @Laozi @Chhatrapati @Vikki @Turingsage @ChennaiDude @SrNair @Arulmozhi Varman @aryadravida 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## B.K.N

Once Corona scare is over jobs in India will move to Pakistan.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Brass Knuckles said:


> Once Corona scare is over jobs in India will move to Pakistan.


In your dreams? Definitely. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## B.K.N

abcxyz0000 said:


> In your dreams? Definitely.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Once the corona scare is over, jobs in India will move to Pakistan in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Indians sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Pakistan's efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in Pakistan. Western investments will gradually increase.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Brass Knuckles said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in India will move to Pakistan in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Indians sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Pakistan's efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in Pakistan. Western investments will gradually increase.


But all the evidence point to the contrary: Post # 160, 161.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kaniska

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Kaniska @Laozi @Chhatrapati @Vikki @Turingsage @ChennaiDude @SrNair @Arulmozhi Varman @aryadravida
> 
> - PRTP GWD



I wish it is true...But overall, i can see India will get a good competition from below mentioned countries in Asia.

1- Vietnam
2- Bangladesh
3- Pakistan ( Assuming they are focussing on economic growth process as they are doing now)
4- South Korea

India has the advantage of scale, market and population whereas we have problem with labor laws which are pending for reforms since a long time.

Although, I wish India should be home of many manufacturing industries from China, but i am thinking it is too soon to hope for the departure of corporate houses to leave China...We have to remember that China is not only the manufacturer of products but they are one the biggest market too....So whenever industry will start relocating from China, their Govt will start restricting these industries to get any access to Chines market...


----------



## Skimming

Kamikaze Pilot said:


> Once the corona scare is over, jobs in China will move to India in the aftermath of this pandemic. Wary of Chinese sloppiness (evident during the corona drama) and impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama), West will setup manufacturing units in India. Western investments will gradually increase. Unemployment will be completely abolished in India. It will be like how it was in Soviet Union viz. a small minimum salary would be guaranteed to everyone. In the end, it would transpire that the corona hoax was orchestrated by RAW – India’s external intelligence agency – in order to eradicate poverty. Just what is the secret of RAW’s Midas touch?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


ये पढके @jamahir / @Drizzt (same person, different ids) आग बबूला हो जाएगा। 

@Sharma Ji @-=virus=-


----------



## Bilal9

Path-Finder said:


> are you high on cow product?



The golden sip that refreshes....yes....shaken, not stirred.



Kamikaze Pilot said:


> impressed by Indian efficiency and resilience (also evident during the same drama)



Bajee mat ! baat ban gayeee.......



Kaniska said:


> I wish it is true...But overall, i can see India will get a good competition from below mentioned countries in Asia.
> 
> 1- Vietnam
> 2- Bangladesh
> 3- Pakistan ( Assuming they are focussing on economic growth process as they are doing now)
> 4- South Korea
> 
> India has the advantage of scale, market and population whereas we have problem with labor laws which are pending for reforms since a long time.
> 
> Although, I wish India should be home of many manufacturing industries from China, but i am thinking it is too soon to hope for the departure of corporate houses to leave China...We have to remember that China is not only the manufacturer of products but they are one the biggest market too....So whenever industry will start relocating from China, their Govt will start restricting these industries to get any access to Chines market...



South Korea is too expensive, out of the picture. Vietnam is getting kind of expensive too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Skimming said:


> ये पढके @jamahir / @Drizzt (same person, different ids) आग बबूला हो जाएगा।
> 
> @Sharma Ji @-=virus=-


----------

